# Powerline died, how to install CCK



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

This week's ice storm in PA fried my old DTV powerline Ethernet adapter. I was using this to connect my HR34 to my wireless router in another room. I also have a HR20-700 that connects to MRV via DECA. I know this isn't a recommended setup, but it has worked flawlessly for me since May 2013. That is when my Genie was installed, as part of a free upgrade. Prior to the Genie install, I also used the powerline adaptor to connect the HR20 to the internet, and I didn't have MRV. This worked for me for many years. 

By "fried" I mean that the powerline adapter (power strip) has power to the unit (red power light is on), but the little green light doesn't light up when an Ethernet cable is connected. The powerline adapter on the router side is still working, all lights are on. I have repeatedly tried to connect to the internet, with no success.

The tech that installed the Genie didn't install the CCK, he just connected the Genie to the powerline adapter. Then he put the DECA on the back of the HR20, which was moved to a bedroom from the family room. The HR20 has dropped from the network a handful of times in 9 months, but always reconnected with a reboot. The HR34 never had a problem with the network connection. My son uses VOD a lot on one of the Genie clients, and while I don't have any basis of comparison regarding speed, it worked fine.

My question is, do I now need a wireless CCK to connect the Genie to the internet? Do I need anything else? Is that a plug and play item that I just connect the Ethernet cable to, and then re-run the network setup? Will anything have to change with the HR20 in the bedroom? 

It is not an option to hardwire the HR34 to the router. Is the wireless CCK as good or better of a connection as the powerline was?

Thanks.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The wireless CCK can connect either in-line any coax in your DECA cloud or on an unused splitter port / coax.

Once connected, it will show up on an HR menu and can be connected to your G or hopefully N network.

And it should be better than your Powerline.

It can also replace a DECA on an HR2x and do double duty.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm sorry for my ignorance, but you lost me with the lingo there. I don't know what you mean when you say "any coax in your DECA cloud or on an unused splitter port / coax." Where is the coax coming from/going to? What is my DECA cloud?

I thought the wireless CCK was an adapter that the HR34 will connect to via Ethernet cable. Doesn't the CCK then talk to the router, and the internet connection is established? Are you saying that the CCK will need to connect somehow via coax to work with my setup? If so, can you spell that out for me? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

the 34 will connect via coax to the WCCK.

The WCCK has a coax "in & out" so you can connect it before the 34 on the same coax, "or" on another coax run that might be closer to your router.

While not a 34, this post shows the WCCK on the same coax:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/190353-connected-home-reference-images/?p=2845014


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

So, in order for my MRV to work, I need to install the WCCK via the coax, not via the Ethernet? Is this because I have the HR20 with a DECA in my setup? 

I understand now what you mean that I would connect the WCCK before the HR34. I guess that is how I'll have to do it, since in my office where the router is, both coax feeds are already in use. One feeds the cable modem for my broadband connection, the other feeds a R16 where I have a SD TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

eileen22 said:


> I understand now what you mean that I would connect the WCCK before the HR34. I guess that is how I'll have to do it, since in my office where the router is, both coax feeds are already in use. One feeds the cable modem for my broadband connection, the other feeds a R16 where I have a SD TV.


Then you are a perfect candidate for a wired set up, no need for wireless. just get a 2 way splitter and a DECA broadband adapter and connect both the R16 an DECA BB to the 2 way. DECA BB connects to your router with ethernet cable


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> So, in order for my MRV to work, I need to install the WCCK via the coax, not via the Ethernet? Is this because I have the HR20 with a DECA in my setup?
> 
> I understand now what you mean that I would connect the WCCK before the HR34. I guess that is how I'll have to do it, since in my office where the router is, both coax feeds are already in use. One feeds the cable modem for my broadband connection, the other feeds a R16 where I have a SD TV.


You can connect the WCCK via ethernet to the HR34 it will do the same thing as the coax connection method and will bridge any other Receiver in your setup with a DECA to the internet. You could also do as peds suggest run the coax from the R16 into the WCCK then short coax from the WCCK into the R16 then ethernet directly to your modem from the WCCK this will also bridge all of your DECA connected IRD's.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, I think I understand what peds and west are saying. Is the wired option, using the R16's coax, best? I called and ordered a CCK today. If I connect coax in to CCK and then out to R16, and then Ethernet to router, that should work for me? That doesn't bring the R16 into the Whole Home mix, does it? I didn't think that model had the capability to be on the MRV network. Do I need a DECA adapter also in the wired setup? Peds mentioned it, but west did not, so I'm a little confused on that. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You should have a band stop filter on the R16 and Deca on the HR20 no DECA on 34. The Wcck has the coax passthrough the wired doesn't if you get the latter then you will need a 2 way splitter.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The CCK is a DECA that connects to your router from any any LAN jack on your home LAN network.

The Genies & HR24/H24/H25s have built in DECAs. Older STBs have stand alone DECAs attached to 'em.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Which option will likely give me the best internet connectivity, or at least no worse than I had with the Powerline connection?

A. HR34 Ethernet to CCK --> wireless to router (approx 20 ft away, through multiple walls), or

B. R16 coax to CCK --> wired Ethernet to router (I would have to purchase a band stop filter for this option)

Is one of these much more likely to have better results (for both reliability and speed), or is it likely negligible? I'm of a mind that wired is always better, but I really don't know if that holds true in this case.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You will most likely not notice any difference in speed, but wired should be more reliable. That said I don't think we have had too many people complain about the WCCK dropping from wireless, and when it does it is usually a router problem and not caused by the WCCK.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will go with "B" nothing beats a good hard wired connection


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You might try it without the filter since you don't yet have one. I used a HR20 without a filter for several months (and I still don't have one on my SWM). I never noticed any problems with this, although maybe I was just lucky.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> You might try it without the filter since you don't yet have one. I used a HR20 without a filter for several months (and I still don't have one on my SWM). I never noticed any problems with this, although maybe I was just lucky.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using DBSTalk mobile app


While I certainly wouldn't recommend it.

I admit to experimenting with this myself once with an R16 without a BSF on a WH network just to see if there would be any interference to the R16's tuner from the strong off frequency MoCA network signal.

None was noticed in over a day of testing.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

So I received the CCK today and installed it at the HR34, using the Ethernet cable from HR34 to CCK, then wireless connection from CCK to router. Had no problems connecting, and everything seemed to be working fine. Rebooted the GenieGo, which is connected to router via Ethernet cable in office. Launched the GG app, and at first it only found the HR20's playlist, but after I quit and relaunched app, it then found the HR34. So all was good, I thought. At the time, I did not check any of the clients or the HR20 itself. I could see the HR20's playlist from the HR34.

Several hours later, I went to watch TV at a Genie client location. Got a message saying it found no servers, with the option to try again. Tried a few times with same result. Rebooted client, same result. Not a believer in coincidences when it comes to electronics, I thought this must be related to the CCK, although I have no idea why. Anyway, I unplugged the Ethernet cable from the CCK, and after a few seconds, the client came on. Repeated this a few times, and checked the other 2 clients, all with same result. Checked the HR20, it was also not seeing the HR34 when CCK was connected. I also rebooted the router, same result. 

So the CCK wireless connection is disabling Whole Home, but I'm not sure why. Could it have something to do with the GenieGo, which is hard-wired to the router? Or is there some other interference at play? I am not tech savvy when it comes to routers, so I don't know of anything there I can try. Please help! Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like an ip issue. Plug in everything then reset network defaults for all hrs. Then reboot everything including your router. That'd be what I would try. Not one just some at a time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> So I received the CCK today and installed it at the HR34, *using the Ethernet cable from HR34 to CCK*, then wireless connection from CCK to router. Had no problems connecting, and everything seemed to be working fine.


I don't see why you'd use ethernet between the 34 & CCK.
The CCK & 34 connect via coax.
"perhaps" the double link is the problem


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

eileen22 said:


> So I received the CCK today and installed it at the HR34, using the Ethernet cable from HR34 to CCK, then wireless connection from CCK to router. Had no problems connecting, and everything seemed to be working fine. Rebooted the GenieGo, which is connected to router via Ethernet cable in office. Launched the GG app, and at first it only found the HR20's playlist, but after I quit and relaunched app, it then found the HR34. So all was good, I thought. At the time, I did not check any of the clients or the HR20 itself. I could see the HR20's playlist from the HR34.
> 
> Several hours later, I went to watch TV at a Genie client location. Got a message saying it found no servers, with the option to try again. Tried a few times with same result. Rebooted client, same result. Not a believer in coincidences when it comes to electronics, I thought this must be related to the CCK, although I have no idea why. Anyway,* I unplugged the Ethernet cable from the CCK*, and after a few seconds, the client came on. Repeated this a few times, and checked the other 2 clients, all with same result. Checked the HR20, it was also not seeing the HR34 when CCK was connected. I also rebooted the router, same result.
> 
> ...


???? How does a wireless CCK have an Ethernet connection?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> ???? How does a wireless CCK have an Ethernet connection?


The WCCK can be used either wired or wireless.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bobnielsen said:


> The WCCK can be used *either* wired or wireless.


It's either part I not seeing in his post


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't see why you'd use ethernet between the 34 & CCK.
> The CCK & 34 connect via coax.
> "perhaps" the double link is the problem


In case the OP missed this, remove the ethernet cable from between the HR34 and the CCK, it should not be there. The two should only be connected by coax.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> In case the OP missed this, remove the ethernet cable from between the HR34 and the CCK, it should not be there. The two should only be connected by coax.


as long as is NOT connected with both, ethernet and coax, using ethernet alone will not cause any issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RUInRVU said:


> I might be wrong here, but from reading all of the post in regards to this problem I saw no mention of a wireless bridge. I'm not positive about this but doesn't the Genie need the wireless bridge in order to mirror or send the virtual tuner or receiver to the C31 or C41 (Genie minis) in this case. I am thinking it does. I also believe that the wireless signal may not be the same as your regular wifi signal. That is why the genie mini isn't getting anything. I'm just thinking out loud in this post. Not sure about this but you might want to research that?


You're mixing up the wireless client [C41W] which needs the bridge.
C31 & C41 are wired clients.
The WCCK is for internet.


----------



## RUInRVU (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't hear any mention of the Wireless Video Bridge. I'm not sure if you have that installed but from what I have read in all the post it sounds like that may be the issue. In order to mirror your RUI (Remote User Interface) you need to have the Wireless Video Bridge installed or you will not get the full RUI to your C41W (Genie mini client) That way the video can be pushed from the Genie to the Client. It's kind of like a virtual tuner being mirrored to the Genie Mini in all your other TV locations. I hope this helps resolve your issue. Please let me know if you have one or if you can resolve the issue by resetting it. Also if you don't have a surge protector installed on your WCCK I would highly suggest it. Yes, sorry about that veryoldschool you are correct. I was a little confused. The CCK or WCCK is used for Media Share, Directv2PC and some Apps, is that right? I was thinking that he said something about not getting the TV to work in the other room or rooms that had the Genie Mini in it. If that is what's being troubleshot then correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't there have to be a Wireless Video Bridge installed? I'm still trying to learn all this so I could be combining different things that I've been studying. I guess my thinking was he was trying to go wireless to the clients. So just disregard this if I'm way off. Let me know though so I can learn please and I will just delete my post.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RUInRVU said:


> I didn't hear any mention of the Wireless Video Bridge. I'm not sure if you have that installed but from what I have read in all the post it sounds like that may be the issue. In order to mirror your RUI (Remote User Interface) you need to have the Wireless Video Bridge installed or you will not get the full RUI to your C41 (Genie mini client) That way the video can be pushed from the Genie to the Client. It's kind of like a virtual tuner being mirrored to the Genie Mini in all your other TV locations. I hope this helps resolve your issue. Please let me know if you have one or if you can resolve the issue by resetting it. Also if you don't have a surge protector installed on your WCCK I would highly suggest it.


Again, you have ALL wrong!!!! See VOS post above The C41 is wired, it has NOTHING, nada, zero, zilch, to do with wireless. as the C41 is a wired client


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RUInRVU said:


> I didn't hear any mention of the Wireless Video Bridge. I'm not sure if you have that installed but from what I have read in all the post it sounds like that may be the issue. In order to mirror your RUI (Remote User Interface) you need to have the Wireless Video Bridge installed or you will not get the full RUI to your C41W (Genie mini client) That way the video can be pushed from the Genie to the Client. It's kind of like a virtual tuner being mirrored to the Genie Mini in all your other TV locations. I hope this helps resolve your issue. Please let me know if you have one or if you can resolve the issue by resetting it. Also if you don't have a surge protector installed on your WCCK I would highly suggest it. Yes, sorry about that veryoldschool you are correct. I was a little confused. The CCK or WCCK is used for Media Share, Directv2PC and some Apps, is that right? I was thinking that he said something about not getting the TV to work in the other room or rooms that had the Genie Mini in it. If that is what's being troubleshot then correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't there have to be a Wireless Video Bridge installed? I'm still trying to learn all this so I could be combining different things that I've been studying. I guess my thinking was he was trying to go wireless to the clients. So just disregard this if I'm way off. Let me know though so I can learn please and I will just delete my post.


An RVU client doesn't require a "video bridge".
The RVU TVs, C31, & C41 connect via coax & DECA.
The wireless C41W uses a video bridge, since it doesn't have a coax connection.
The CCK & WCCK have been around long before the C41W, and are for bridging the coax networking to the home networking for internet and other apps.

This thread, so far, has had nothing to do with a C41W and so there's no need for a wireless video bridge.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RUInRVU said:


> Also if you don't have a surge protector installed on your WCCK I would highly suggest it.


a surge protector does nothing to the WCCK.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> a surge protector does nothing to the WCCK.


Sure it does.....
It gives you a place to plug it in !rolling


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Sure it does.....
> It gives you a place to plug it in !rolling


yeah, well, that. :hurah:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I actually had an installer start to remove a power strip - I call them power strips because they provide more outlets than surge protection.

Anyway, he said we couldn't plug PIs into power strips. Of course, there weren't enough outlets close by so I got him to leave the basement before he unplugged everything.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> I actually had an installer start to remove a power strip - I call them power strips because they provide more outlets than surge protection.
> 
> Anyway, he said we couldn't plug PIs into power strips. Of course, there weren't enough outlets close by so I got him to leave the basement before he unplugged everything.


That is DirecTV's policy and I can understand why.

Now days everyone is pushing people hard to try to save electricity. One of the big things they try to tell people to do it turn off their power strips/surge protectors, or get the ones that automatically shut off power to most of the outlets when the TV is turned off. If the Power Inserter is plugged into a power strip and you turn it off, or it turns off automatically, that is going to kill the DirecTV signal to the entire house. Most people don't understand what the Power Inserter is there to do, so they end up calling in complaining that the system is broken etc.

They also usually like to plug the power inserter in behind your TV or dresser instead of other locations. They figure if it is plugged in back there you aren't as likely to move the TV/dresser and unplug it to plug in the vacuum, or Christmas tree lights, etc. and cause your system to stop working. If it is just plugged in where people can easily get to the outlet it is more likely to get unplugged.

If you know what the Power Inserter is for, and understand that it needs power at all times in order for your DirecTV system to work, then there is no reason not to plug one into a power strip. Actually, it is an even better idea to plug it into a UPS (along with your DVRs) so that short power outages etc. don't interrupt your recordings.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Your last paragraph kinda sums it up. Some installers don't.

My SWim-16s are in the basement on a wall with other equipment and nobody but me down there. And not going to be turned off.

My MIL's 44 PI was plugged into the wall. I got a call the next day that her D* was out. Turned out there was a wall switch controlling that outlet!

Maybe they need a big red sticker with 'Do not unplug' under penalty of law! Kind of like the mattress tags that NOBODY will tear off!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Maybe they need a big red sticker with 'Do not unplug' under penalty of law! Kind of like the mattress tags that NOBODY will tear off!


Well there is a sticker, albeit not red. but is there. however folks don't bother to read


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Of the dozen or so PIs I've plugged in, I've never seen the sticker. But I generally know where I'm plugging things.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Of the dozen or so PIs I've plugged in, I've never seen the sticker. But I generally know where I'm plugging things.


yep, the new one, (back from a year and so on) have the stickers on the power cord, like a flag. this idea came from a team meeting that DirecTV does frequently with field techs.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your comments. Someone mentioned that I shouldn't have the CCK connected to the HR34 via Ethernet, and that was correct. Light bulb moment! I didn't realize I needed to connect via coax, I thought that was only if I decided to connect the CCK to the R16 (and then hard-wired Ethernet to router). I think that I could only use the Ethernet connection to the HR34 if I didn't have a Whole Home setup, is that correct?

Anyway, once I connected the CCK to the HR34 via coax (and wireless CCK to router), then went through the "get connected" steps on the HR34, I was up and running with no problems. The Genie clients came back online, the HR20 is also connected, and it has all been working great for a week. We've only done one On Demand download and one GenieGo download so far. The GG download seemed to go a bit slower than the ones I had done previously with the Powerline connection, but it is too small of a sample size to know for sure. We don't use either of those two features enough at this time to warrant changing to a wired connection (CCK to 
R16 and router in office), so I'll probably stay with this for awhile, since I don't have a band stop filter. Again, thanks for the comments, I always learn something when I come to this forum, and it saves me the frustration of trying to work it out with a CSR.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

eileen22 said:


> I think that I could only use the Ethernet connection to the HR34 if I didn't have a Whole Home setup, is that correct?


No the HR34/44 is "special" on this regard. it can be used instead of a CCK by connecting an ethernet cable to it with disrupting your WHDVR service


----------

